# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, October 9th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2022)

*Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride, OC CA OCT.9th, 2022

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday OCT.9th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month, 7+ years.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.






*


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 24, 2022)

WOW , WHAT A NICE SET OF BICYCLES , LOVE THEM


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2022)

Bump this Sunday's Ride; @oddball


----------



## The Hat (Oct 5, 2022)

I'll be there. Somebody says we are riding lightweights???


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2022)

The Hat said:


> I'll be there. Somebody says we are riding lightweights???



Thanks for the "Tip" O' @The Hat 
i hadn't heard; nor do i own a "lightweight" anymore.
Ride something Cool.😎









Still choosing "Which love, gets more love???"🧐


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2022)

If you consider 60+Lbs lightweights!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2022)

mrg said:


> If you consider 60+Lbs lightweights!



Hmmm,

So there's Lightweights, Middleweights and Overweights. Where does Welterweight fit in? Aren't some of the Moutain Bikes considered Welterweights? Wouldn't that be considered a super overweight lightweight that has a tire bigger than a Middleweight?  🤣


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Oct 9, 2022)

I had a great time today. Always a fun ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2022)

The Charge of the Lightweight Brigade,











Nice, Schwinn Superiors!


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2022)

Good turnout and a Great day for a ride in Orange, hadn't had the WF Tall Tank out in a while. didn't realize the camera would stop/action on the propellers!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2022)

Loving that tall tank, Mark!


----------



## kevin x (Oct 9, 2022)

Orange Ride Part 2 - Ciclavia DTLA



New Sixth St Bridge


----------



## kevin x (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## kevin x (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2022)

Great Ride!















alley take-over



Palms waving.
See ya at the next one.
Marty, @cyclingday please tell us about these particular Palms.😍
Wanted to point out "R" chain ring, for Rustjunkie/Rollfast=Snyder built.🤓


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2022)

@tripple3 
Bismarck Palms
Bismarkia nobilis, from Madagascar/Africa
Beautiful under the light of a full Moon.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2022)

@kevin x , I wish I had known, you were going up to CicLAvia.
I would’ve gone up there with you.


----------



## kevin x (Oct 10, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> @kevin x , I wish I had known, you were going up to CicLAvia.
> I would’ve gone up there with you



Hey Marty, it would have been great to ride with you, let's go to the


cyclingday said:


> @kevin x , I wish I had known, you were going up to CicLAvia.
> I would’ve gone up there with you.



Hey Marty, I would have been great to ride with you. Let's ride the next CicLAvia! @cyclingday


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 11, 2022)

Great time beautiful bikes Good vibes


----------

